# Nietzsche in '08



## B.J. (Apr 24, 2008)

[video=youtube;7M-cmNdiFuI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7M-cmNdiFuI[/video]


----------



## Grymir (Apr 24, 2008)

Oh man, these two ads are GREAT!!! I'm having an existential moment!!


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Apr 24, 2008)

Better than the "real" choices for '08.


----------



## DMcFadden (Apr 24, 2008)

My inner ubermensch is cheering for the will to power that seems to animate the visceral appeal of that nutjob Nietzsche. Sure beats the alternatives of Clinton, McCain, and Obama. Sorry, buds, but I just can't go for Kant.


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Apr 24, 2008)

DMcFadden said:


> Sure beats the alternatives of Clinton, McCain, and Obama. Sorry, buds, but I just can't go for Kant.



Truther words have yet been spake!


----------



## B.J. (Apr 25, 2008)

Just out of curiosity, what philosopher would you vote for for president?


----------



## Grymir (Apr 25, 2008)

Ayn Rand, although she would decline.


----------



## Davidius (Apr 25, 2008)

B.J. said:


> Just out of curiosity, what philosopher would you vote for for president?



Marcus Porcius Cato, Marcus Tullius Cicero, John Stuart Mill, John Locke, or John Robbins


----------



## Staphlobob (Apr 25, 2008)

Davidius said:


> B.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Just out of curiosity, what philosopher would you vote for for president?
> ...



Locke or Robbins ... yes!


----------

